# Eteindre / Allumer



## el doudou (26 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,

Faut t'il éteindre le mac ou le mettre en veille lorsque qu'on ne s'en sert pas ? (la nuit ou le matin ou la journée) 

Merci


----------



## anneee (26 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,

Si on ne parle que du Mac, tu peux laisser en veille en permanence.

Si on parle écologie, il vaut mieux l'éteindre pour limiter la consommation d'énergie.


----------



## badmonkeyman (26 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir, 

nous avons traité le sujet ici : http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/l...indre-un-macbook-pro-953592.html#post10443222

amicalement, 
badmonkeyman


----------



## el doudou (26 Janvier 2012)

Thanks


----------

